# Case open warning - unable to enter BIOS or Boot



## CD93 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

When it came to turning my PC on today, I was greeted with a "Warning: Your Case is Open" warning.

I have the option of striking F1 to continue or pressing DEL to enter the BIOS screen. But the keyboard/mouse does not power up until past this screen, so I can't do anything. Everything was working fine until this morning, no changes were made.

Also, checking the obvious, my case is on and secure. There is no intrusion detection obvious to me but it could be hiding somewhere. It's a Foxconn A6VMX mobo.

Hell of a longshot but... any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Shut down and turn it on and immediately hold down the DEL key and keep it down until it comes up. That should normally work. 

Another alternative might be to clear the cmos and then it should come up to the bios setup menu when you reboot.


----------



## CD93 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh thanks a lot, you're a life-saver!

Cheers!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If your using a USB keyboard you may need to swap over to a PS2 style to get into the Bios or past the warning message.


----------



## CD93 (Feb 21, 2010)

Aye, that's a consideration.

Now urhm, a new problem has cropped up. After using your help to solve the previous problem, my IDE HDD is no longer being detected (cannot be selected or seen anywhere in the BIOS settings). I've checked the connections and they are as they were before. 

Are there some BIOS settings that may need to be altered to get it working again after clearing the CMOS.?

Thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Is the hard drive seen in the bios?


----------



## CD93 (Feb 21, 2010)

No, it cannot be seen.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you sure this is a IDE drive?
If so under Integrated Peripherals in the Bios set the OnChip SATA Type to Legacy mode from the default Native mode.



> 5.2 OnChip SATA Type
> Use this item to select onboard SATA type. Selecting “Native IDE”,the system
> will only support SATA devices. Selecting “Legance IDE”,the system will sup-
> port SATA and IDE devices.The default value is “Native IDE”.


----------



## CD93 (Feb 21, 2010)

Inspected the HDD and it is definately a IDE drive.

Selected Legacy IDE in BIOS but still no joy. The drive still does not show up in BIOS.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the case have a intrusion switch on it?


----------



## CD93 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm afraid not.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Disconnect the hard drive, boot up to the bios screen shut the pc down and rehook the drive reboot see if it is detected now.

Is the CD drive detected? Is it also IDE or Sata?


----------



## CD93 (Feb 21, 2010)

The CD drive is detected, that is also IDE. (Which is giving me the impression that the hard drive is dead - rather random time to go, however. Would be too convenient.)

I will do what you suggested shortly, thanks!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Have you moved either drive or changed any jumper settings since it quite showing up in the bios?


----------



## CD93 (Feb 21, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Disconnect the hard drive, boot up to the bios screen shut the pc down and rehook the drive reboot see if it is detected now.
> 
> Is the CD drive detected? Is it also IDE or Sata?


No luck.



> Have you moved either drive or changed any jumper settings since it quite showing up in the bios?


All I have done so far is follow the suggestions above throughout the day. I have not moved either drive or changed jumper settings.


----------



## CD93 (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry to double post but I noticed:



> A device enclosed in parenthesis has been disabled in the correspopnding type menu


on the right hand side in the BIOS (boot menu). Could this have something to do with it?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Unhook the drive, boot in to the bios, set the drive option for Legacy mode  , then shut down and rehook the drive and when you boot, see if you can see that drive anyplace in the Main Menu. Post back with results.

Just for kicks, you might try the same with the Native mode to see what happens.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Go to the bios setup menu and set the Advanced area of Plug/n/Play to NO and try it...if that doesn't work, set it to YES and try it.


----------



## CD93 (Feb 21, 2010)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Unhook the drive, boot in to the bios, set the drive option for Legacy mode , then shut down and rehook the drive and when you boot, see if you can see that drive anyplace in the Main Menu. Post back with results.
> 
> Just for kicks, you might try the same with the Native mode to see what happens.


No change either way. Drive still cannot be seen.



Tumbleweed36 said:


> What is the brand name of this drive? What other drive is on that ribbon cable? How are both jumpers set? Where is each on that ribbon cable?


The other drive on the cable is the CD Drive. Primary is in the HDD and Slave in the CD Drive. HDD is a Hitachi Deskstar.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Is the deskstar drive on the end of the ribbon cable with jumpers set to master? Is the other drive (cd) set to slave and on the middle of the ribbon cable?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Sorry, I had to edit your post #19 above, instead of making a quote, I hit the edit button. It is back like it belongs, but wanted you to know why it shows I edited it.


----------



## CD93 (Feb 21, 2010)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Go to the bios setup menu and set the Advanced area of Plug/n/Play to NO and try it...if that doesn't work, set it to YES and try it.


Tried on both Native and Legacy IDE to no joy.



> Is the deskstar drive on the end of the ribbon cable with jumpers set to master? Is the other drive (cd) set to slave and on the middle of the ribbon cable?


This is correct


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have another PC to test the drive in?


----------



## Ryuken3 (Oct 13, 2010)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Shut down and turn it on and immediately hold down the DEL key and keep it down until it comes up. That should normally work.
> 
> Another alternative might be to clear the cmos and then it should come up to the bios setup menu when you reboot.



Have a friend that is having the same warning on his computer. as you stated above you can dump the Cmos, where would we go to do that.......and what option would you use in the Bios to alleviate the problem if you want to try that route first?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------

